# Nissan n00b seeks headlight wiring diagram/schematic.



## Tom S (Feb 4, 2007)

Or something---
Bought a '92 Sentra SER about a month ago for emergency winter transport until I could get my AWD '90 EagleTalon TSI clutch linkage parts here & fixed. Quite the PIA.
Might have to keep the Sentra anyhow. Fun driver, lots of aftermarket go-fast parts, but can't carry much in it & that damn Eagle is amazing in it's ability to go through deep snow. Only reason I have it. The Sentra is much simpler & easier to work on. Also almost 1000 lb. lighter than the Eagle. I just ride my 'motorbikes' in the summer.
Sentra is a real clean little car, must not have been around here long, can't find any rust. It did & does have some 'issues', most of which I can/am handling. Hard to find parts hereabouts, & shipping is $$$ mostly.

But! I have put 3 rh headlight bulbs in one month in this sucker @ $10 a pop. Last one lasted almost 10 miles.
Pop seems to be a good choice of word here. 
This sucks. Had a little pinhole sized hole in center of lens, taped it up. Still pops. The lh light has a big hole in it & some clear tape all over it & it has never gone. It don't put out much light since it has all that tape & is dirty inside. It is dark here in the winter!
In other words, I can't see F-'n [email protected]#t!  
No, I never touched the glass on the lights when I put them in. 
Can someone point me in the right direction? Ideas? What might be a good manual?
(Edit: downloaded the service mauuals I found posted here. The headlight wireing diagrams do not seem to match my car. ??)
The factory Eagle manual is a nightmare. Some of the Haynes manuals I have for other cars generally suck big time.
Hope I can post this pic here. One pic really is worth a 1000 words.










EDIT AGAIN: The wire I called red with black stripe is really red with a GREEN stripe. Looked black last night. ; )

Anyone know if zero continuity between that left lower terminal in the pic & ground is normal for the rh headlight? 

Any members here in Alaska? If I sell it later 'cause I have too many cars & bikes maybe someone would like it for Solo 2 or an ice racer. Had some minor involvement in it for years & have friends I help in the clubs, but I am more back into the bikes now.
Sorry for the long first post, but thought I might be able to get some help with a strange problem.
I poked around here quite a bit. Looks like these cars might have some scary issues with electrical problems.
Thanks peeps.


----------



## Tom S (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I see this thread is just burning up!  
Just by chance I ran across another '92 Sentra today & had my meter with me. The guy let me test it & I got the same zero continuity at the terminal that I was questioning, so I guess that is normal. Also fired up my car & checked to see if it was getting any overvoltage when I revved it up. Nope, looks good. Still does not mean that it could not be an intermittent thing. But it seems unlikely. 
I think next step is to pull the light & get any loose pieces of glass or anything else that might be floating around in there out.
Still, if anyone has any thoughts on this, I'd like to hear them.
Anyone that's not on the other side of the world have a rh headlight they would sell & mail to Alaska? Need to replace the really broken one that actually does work. Poorly. Looked in the ads & didn't see any.


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Try SR20FORUM if you can't find help here man.


Chris


----------



## Tom S (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks. I did poke around there a little bit, but I am beginning to doubt that I am going to find anything that makes sense except for a problem right in the headlight itself. Pretty irritating problem.


----------

